# Dominique, Dom's or Dominecker's



## BuckeyeChickens

Hey Chicken Forum gang, I'm looking for a nice line of old fashioned Dom's to add to my little chicken operation! Not interested in ANYTHING from a hatchery but if you know someone with some experience breeding them please let me know. THANKS!


----------



## Sundancers

I know I love mine, They are a great all around bird. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Lissa

My friend in South Carolina raises them. He used to be the president of the Dominique Club of America, his Dominique graced the cover of Backyard Poultry in the Dec. 2007/Jan. 2008 cover) Do you want me to ask him if you can contact him?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Lissa said:


> My friend in South Carolina raises them. He used to be the president of the Dominique Club of America, his Dominique graced the cover of Backyard Poultry in the Dec. 2007/Jan. 2008 cover) *Do you want me to ask him if you can contact him?*




Thanks Lissa, if that isn't too much trouble I'd love to get some hatching eggs from your friend in SC!!!


----------



## Lissa

Jeff, I left him a message. Stay tuned.....


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Lissa said:


> Jeff, I left him a message. Stay tuned.....


Thanks Lissa you are a peach!!!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Found some Dom's down south....how do these look???


----------



## Energyvet

Beautiful! I love the stripes. Just saying...


----------



## BuffaloGal

Are you still looking for Dominiques?


----------



## Energyvet

I'm not. I prefer Barred Rocks myself.


----------



## BuffaloGal

I meant poohbah up there; Mike Stricher in Ohio has some good looking Dominiques.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> I meant poohbah up there; Mike Stricher in Ohio has some good looking Dominiques.


Thanks Melody....I know of Mike Stichler here in Ohio but found some hatching eggs down south!!!


----------



## BuffaloGal

They're a great breed. What lines did you end up with?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> They're a great breed. What lines did you end up with?


non-discript "ol timey, heritage" type is what i'm told!


----------



## BuffaloGal

Sounds good. Pictures?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> Sounds good. Pictures?


these are from a breeder in south carolina;


----------



## Energyvet

Nice looking group.


----------



## BuffaloGal

Are those the birds you ended up with?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> Are those the birds you ended up with?


no, these are the "parents" of my current offspring....i know they need some work!


----------



## BuffaloGal

"Working" with them is half the fun. I'm sure you'll enjoy them.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> "Working" with them is half the fun. I'm sure you'll enjoy them.


Yup, I can't wait for them to hatch and looking forward to them growing up this spring and summer, too! The GREAT thing about chickens is you can always eat them if they turn out not being good breeding stock!


----------



## Lissa

Jeff, glad you found some. Still waiting for my Dom contact to respond to my email. Sigh....


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Lissa said:


> Jeff, glad you found some. Still waiting for my Dom contact to respond to my email. Sigh....


I'm still very interested too Lissa....I'd love to have 3 different lines to begin with and I hope your friend will come thru but if not I will go to plan "B"!!! Thanks a million for helping me out, too!!!


----------



## DominiqueChickens

I have Dominique Chickens. I got them from a hatchery online 6 years ago. Since then I have been breeding them myself. Some I hatch in an incubator and some I let the hens hatch them.

I like the breed because they are good producers and calm. For more information www.nantahala-farm.com


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

DominiqueChickens said:


> I have Dominique Chickens. I got them from a hatchery online 6 years ago. Since then I have been breeding them myself. Some I hatch in an incubator and some I let the hens hatch them.
> 
> I like the breed because they are good producers and calm. For more information www.nantahala-farm.com


Visited your website and you have a tremendous amount of content....lots to read and good references, too! You mention you have been breeding them for 5-6 years now and I have a couple of questions about them. What is your selection criteria for your breeding program? Have you added other hatchery stock or has you flock been closed for the last 5-6 years?


----------



## BuffaloGal

May I ask, why do you want to start with three lines? Are you looking for breeders who have stock related to the birds you already have?


----------



## DominiqueChickens

My breeding criteria is I kill and eat all but a few of the roosters. I select the roosters to keep based on him having a rose comb and just looking really healthy. 

The hens I am less picky about since it's hard to kill a pullet, such a waste. There has to be a serious problem before I would kill a young hen. I replace all hens every 3 years except for 1 who I have had for 6 years who is now a friend.

About 2 years ago I did get a few roosters from a hatchery. I kept one of them.


----------



## BuffaloGal

DominiqueChickens said:


> My breeding criteria is I kill and eat all but a few of the roosters. I select the roosters to keep based on him having a rose comb and just looking really healthy.
> 
> The hens I am less picky about since it's hard to kill a pullet, such a waste. There has to be a serious problem before I would kill a young hen. I replace all hens every 3 years except for 1 who I have had for 6 years who is now a friend.
> 
> About 2 years ago I did get a few roosters from a hatchery. I kept one of them.


Seems to be working; it looks like you have a healthy flock. What hatchery did you get your male from?


----------



## DominiqueChickens

I'm not sure. I don't remember. But probably Strombergs.

I don't think I'll be ordering more from hatcheries. I think I'll work with my flock. I recently read an article about successful line breeding with Dominiques so inbreeding would not be a problem.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

DominiqueChickens said:


> My breeding criteria is I kill and eat all but a few of the roosters. I select the roosters to keep based on him having a rose comb and just looking really healthy.
> 
> The hens I am less picky about since it's hard to kill a pullet, such a waste. There has to be a serious problem before I would kill a young hen. I replace all hens every 3 years except for 1 who I have had for 6 years who is now a friend.
> 
> About 2 years ago I did get a few roosters from a hatchery. I kept one of them.


Thanks for the info and good luck with your chickens!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> May I ask, *why do you want to start with three lines?* Are you looking for breeders who have stock related to the birds you already have?


I just like the number THREE Melody! 

Learned a long time ago with Buckeyes that not all lines have desireable traits and some don't "blend" well with others either. If I wasn't adding Black Australorps and more Dark Cornish this spring I would be trying to get 5 or 6 different Dom lines instead of 3! I will raise 3 groups of Dom chicks (approx 50 Dom's total) this spring and summer and if I'm lucky my goal is to have 1 good cockerel and 2 good pullets to use for mating in the fall (or spring 2014). There is no guarantees, and a distinct possibility they all end up in the freezer or in somebody elses backyard come fall....this is just how I like getting started with a new breed of fowl at my place. I'm sure people have their opinions as to what works for them and we all do things a bit differently in this poultry world we live in!!!


----------



## BuffaloGal

What lines are you looking to add? What lines does the breeder of the birds you have now recommend?


----------



## cariboubug

Jeff, there is a breeder in NC who is also the treasurer for the Dominique club. Her e-mail contact is on the page at http://www.dominiqueclub.org/meetus.php
I am curious where in SC you got your hatching eggs? Am interested in having some, too! Also, considered Buckeyes but afraid they will not stand up to the NC summer heat. What are your thoughts on this? Am in the mountains of NC, and temps are usually consistent with Northern OH (Cleveland) for the most part. But some summers can push high 90's for long periods. Humidity can be an issue, as well, as we are in a rainforest micro climate. When not in a drought, there is plenty of rain. Maybe I should be asking this on Buckeye thread?


----------



## BuffaloGal

Cariboubug, one of the DCA members recently moved to western NC; if you like, I can forward your contact info to him. Along with Julie, he might be someone else relatively close to "talk shop"with.
I would add that if it's the heat you're worried about, the breed sailed through the last two Oklahoma summers with a brutal drought and almost 2 months of over100 degree temps.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

cariboubug said:


> Jeff, there is a breeder in NC who is also the treasurer for the Dominique club. Her e-mail contact is on the page at http://www.dominiqueclub.org/meetus.php
> I am curious where in SC you got your hatching eggs? Am interested in having some, too! Also, considered Buckeyes but afraid they will not stand up to the NC summer heat. What are your thoughts on this? Am in the mountains of NC, and temps are usually consistent with Northern OH (Cleveland) for the most part. But some summers can push high 90's for long periods. Humidity can be an issue, as well, as we are in a rainforest micro climate. When not in a drought, there is plenty of rain. Maybe I should be asking this on Buckeye thread?


Cariboubug, THANKS! I have already been in contact with both Julie and Tracey at the DCA regarding my hatching egg search! Nice bunch of folks over there at that poultry club, they have been very helpful but the breeders I located are not involved with the DCA. I decided to look outside the traditional poultry show breeders in search of older lines that might be more genetically diverse (this isn't my first rodeo so to speak).

Since I started this thread and the Buckeye thread I don't mind you asking about Buckeyes here! 

There are a ton of Buckeyes in NC and in much harsher climates, south Texas, New Mexico and Arizona for example! They tolerate heat extremely well but humidity plus heat (like Ohio in August) is tough on ALL chickens, you really need to increase ventilation when both conditions exist. In over a decade of keeping Buckeyes, this past summer was the hottest on record and we the first time I lost a few Buckeyes....most were older hens that went broody and literally died in the nest boxes because they refused to get out when it was cooler! Some heat related problems we just cant avoid.

I'll talk to the lady in SC that the Dom eggs came from and if she is okay with you contacting her about eggs (don't know if she sells chicks) I'll send you a PM. She is a very nice person and has some nice looking Dom's in my opinion but I'm a DARK RED chicken guy and these WHITE birds are new to me!!!


----------



## cariboubug

Hi guys, and thanks! I didn't realize I had gotten a reply, so sorry for the delayed response. I would absolutely appreciate any help you can offer with contact information. Also, thank you for the info on the Buckeyes. I am torn between the two breeds, as they both have so much to offer. But was concerned about the heat factor.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Cariboubug, I sent you a PM with some info!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

The Dom chicks are really growing fast.....also picked up a breeding pair at a poultry show recently, too!!! Hope to get some good pics now that the weather is warming up a bit so stay tuned!!!


----------



## Energyvet

I'm interested to see them as I ended up getting a few Barred Rocks.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> I'm interested to see them as I ended up getting a few Barred Rocks.


One of the 6 week old Dom cockerels;


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

6 week old Dom pullet;


----------



## Energyvet

I wonder if I have Doms instead of Barred Rocks. They're identical.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

cariboubug said:


> Hi guys, and thanks! I didn't realize I had gotten a reply, so sorry for the delayed response. I would absolutely appreciate any help you can offer with contact information. Also, thank you for the info on the Buckeyes. I am torn between the two breeds, as they both have so much to offer. But was concerned about the heat factor.


Chris McCary, the President of the American Buckeye Poultry Club, lives in Alabama, and his Buckeyes tolerate the heat there pretty well. As with any breed in a hot climate, you have to take precautions, and make sure you provide lots of cool water and well-ventilated quarters for your birds.

I know Chris does what we do here in KY, and freezes blocks of ice in milk cartons to put into the waterers in the hottest days of summer, and I've seen my Buckeyes stand with their feet in the water cooling off that way, as well as drink the water of course.

I think Buckeyes could work very well for you in NC. What part of the state are you in? I've been going to the Outer Banks since I was an infant, love that place!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Energyvet said:


> I wonder if I have Doms instead of Barred Rocks. They're identical.


Their combs should be different, Dom's are rose combs, Barred rocks should be a single comb. The color pattern is also different once you look at the two breeds closely. Finally, their body type is also very different also....Barred Rocks have a bulky or bigger look to them, while Dom's are more sporty in shape. Here are examples for comparison;









Image from a 1909 publication









Image of an 1899 "original" print of a Dom pair


----------



## BuffaloGal

Interesting lithograph. Jeff, is that the type you'll be selecting for in your Dominiques?


----------



## Energyvet

Could be they're still too small to really have a comb yet. I'm suspecting I have a Roo in the ugly step sisters. Time will tell.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> Interesting lithograph. Jeff, is that the type you'll be selecting for in your Dominiques?


hardly.....it was intended to show the "variation" between Dom's and Barred Rocks only!


----------



## BuffaloGal

Well in that case, here's a picture of what they should really look like. (Don't want to give people new to the breed the wrong idea)


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> Well in that case, here's a picture of what they should really look like. (Don't want to give people new to the breed the wrong idea)


One doesn't see ANY Dom's at the poultry shows looking like these pics but I appreciate you posting them here!!! 
I like these old drawings and/or prints it's nice to see what the fowl of the past looked like compared to the ones we see today....the Buckeye of modern times is also very different from the early 1900's!!! Again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BuffaloGal

BuckeyeChickens said:


> One doesn't see ANY Dom's at the poultry shows looking like these pics but I appreciate you posting them here!!! .


Maybe you just aren't going to the right shows?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> Maybe you just aren't going to the right shows?


Don't see how the shows can be the issue....if there are 1500+ Large Fowl in a show and the American class is the largest class but the Dom's there fail to place seems like it's the poor quality of the Dom's not the show?!?!? What do I know.....I'm just a simple "Buckeye Breeder" in Ohio?!?!?


----------



## BuffaloGal

To a certain extent it's true that Dominiques are more difficult to 'get right' than a solid colored breed or variety, but did it occur to you that at a poultry show, if breed X didn't win, it isn't because they are of "poor quality", but because on that particular day, breed Y is better?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> To a certain extent it's true that Dominiques are more difficult to 'get right' than a solid colored breed or variety, but did it occur to you that at a poultry show, if breed X didn't win, it isn't because they are of "poor quality", but because on that particular day, breed Y is better?


Sure it happens every weekend somewhere in the poultry show world.....

Maybe I'm thinking wrong but the Dom's seem like a breed that should be easy to "get right"??? Provided one starts with good stock but only time will tell....I'm 5-6 years from having anything that resembles the APA Standard!!!


----------



## BuffaloGal

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Maybe I'm thinking wrong but the Dom's seem like a breed that should be easy to "get right"??? Provided one starts with good stock but only time will tell....I'm 5-6 years from having anything that resembles the APA Standard!!!


If you started from stock from a past president of the DCA, they should already easily meet the Standard. OTOH, if you picked up what amounts to second generation hatchery birds from a backyard breeder there's no telling what you're starting with and it might indeed take a few years. In the meantime, you should enjoy them; they're colorful, personable, thrifty (if given half a chance) and you'll find they produce quite well on less feed than the red birds.


----------



## FatBottomGirls

I'm not a breeder or anything fancy, just a simple farm girl with a love & respect of all animals, but....I think you are on a high horse BuffaloGal. I hope you don't injure yourself too badly when you fall.


----------



## BuffaloGal

It's pretty simple; Jeff hasn't said where he got his birds, and he's told us the pictures of the adults he posted are not his actual birds. OTOH, he *has* said it would be "5-6 years from having anything that resembles the APA Standard", which doesn't sound like he thinks highly of the ones he does have. The point is, though I have mentioned a local source (to Jeff) for high quality Dominiques, I'm not in any way suggesting that the birds he has now are less than wonderful, he is. 

The fact remains that if you bought purebred poultry and your honest assessment is that it will take 5 to 6 years to get your stock to even resemble the standard, then it's a good bet it's from a hatchery or a backyard breeder. (edited to add: Now, if that is not an honest assessment, but rather an attempt at false modesty, what you are doing is being disrespectful to the breeder you got your stock from. Jeff is aware of that, so I will trust that he is in fact being honest about the birds he has) If all you want or need is a few birds to lay eggs, that's fine, I have quite a few feed store McMutts myself. Not everyone cares about the finer points of breeding purebred poultry, but based on his posts, it seems that Jeff *is* concerned with the SoP, and how his birds compare to it. There is nothing "high horse" about pointing out the good attributes of the breed no matter how they measure up against the standard.


----------



## Energyvet

Well said, ..............


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

BuffaloGal said:


> It's pretty simple; *Jeff hasn't said where he got his birds,* (actually I did say they came from a Dom breeder in South Carolina.) and he's told us the pictures of the adults he posted are not his actual birds. OTOH, he *has* said it would be "5-6 years from having anything that resembles the APA Standard", *which doesn't sound like he thinks highly of the ones he does have.* (making assumptions here BG, I never said I didn't think highly of them...the parents might resemble the "standard" now but that doesn't mean the offspring will be at the same level.) The point is, though I have mentioned a local source (to Jeff) for high quality Dominiques, *I'm not in any way suggesting that the birds he has now are less than wonderful, he is.* (again, another assumption on your part or reading more into my post than was written....I think the parent stock my hatching eggs came from look better than anything I've seen here in Ohio or I would NOT have purchased them.)
> 
> The fact remains that if you bought purebred poultry and your honest assessment is that *it will take 5 to 6 years to get your stock to even resemble the standard*, (what I should have said was it will take 5-6 years to have anything that I would be willing to SHOW....the parent stock has been breed to the "standard" but one can breed to the standard and still NOT be producing fowl that would bring home the ribbons) then it's a good bet it's from a hatchery or a backyard breeder. (edited to add: Now, if that is not an honest assessment, but rather an attempt at false modesty, what you are doing is being disrespectful to the breeder you got your stock from. Jeff is aware of that, so I will trust that he is in fact being honest about the birds he has) (I posted a picture of one of the young pullets from this hatch....if I didn't like them thus far I would not have posted the pic. Not sure why you feel compelled to question my honesty nor have I been disrespectful to the breeder?!?!?) If all you want or need is a few birds to lay eggs, that's fine, I have quite a few feed store McMutts myself. *Not everyone cares about the finer points of breeding purebred poultry, but based on his posts, it seems that Jeff *is* concerned with the SoP, and how his birds compare to it.* (as I mentioned earlier, anyone can say they are breeding to the "standard" but until you actually get to see the offspring first hand it's a huge gamble regardless of whether the parents are average breeding stock or show winners. it can still take several years to produce quality fowl or fowl that are breeding more consistently.) There is nothing "high horse" about pointing out the good attributes of the breed no matter how they measure up against the standard.


My reply to BG's comments are in RED above.....I'll only add it's refreshing to see such interest in my posts from you ladies!


----------



## BuffaloGal

"It's pretty simple; *Jeff hasn't said where he got his birds,* (actually I did say they came from a Dom breeder in South Carolina.)"
Naming the state is not the same as naming the breeder because there is more than one breeder of Dominiques in South Carolina. It's like saying you got Doms from Missouri, which could mean top show quality stock or hatchery mutts. Like I said, it's pretty simple. (and for the record, no, I do not really care where you got your birds)(what I should have said was it will take 5-6 years to have anything that I would be willing to SHOW....the parent stock has been breed to the "standard" but one can breed to the standard and still NOT be producing fowl that would bring home the ribbons)
Now that is some fast backpeddling Jeff. If you were talking about breeding them up toward show quality stock, that's exactly what you should have said, rather than throwing a blanket condemnation over them that it will be *"*5-6 years from having anything that* resembles *the APA Standard*".* Show quality or not, (even if it has a DQ fault), if a chicken doesn't at least *resemble* the standard, it is not that breed. It is your own misleading comment about your birds that brought up any question of their quality*.

**I'll only add it's refreshing to see such interest in my posts from you ladies!
*I'm sure it must seem flattering, but I have to confess that my interest lies with the breed. Had you titled the thread "My newest project" or some such, I wouldn't have bothered to open it at all. (and look at all the fun i would have missed)*
*


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

I smell some more "trolling" and we can simply agree to disagree....I won't get dragged into the mud nor do I feel compelled to "defend" my comments to Melody Hobbs (aka BuffaloGal) in this thread. When I created this thread it was to discuss Dom's not get into a "he said, she said debate"....BYC is where plenty of that takes place and hence why I am here and not there! 

Have a nice day!


----------



## BuffaloGal

BuckeyeChickens said:


> I smell some more "trolling".


That's just your upper lip Jeff. 

As I wrote before, I am 'here' only because the thread is about locating Dominiques. In the interest of seeing you or anyone else get a good start with them, I posted the best source of quality Dominiques in your part of the country (practically in your backyard) but you implied they were unwilling to sell to you at that time. No matter, if you are happy with the stock you found 'down south' and the birds you recently obtained at the show, great. Sounds like you just need one more source and then you'll have your magical three lines to work with. I hope they cross well with each other.

Either way, I'm sure you'll find that Dominiques are a swell breed: lively, alert, great foragers, attentive broodies and overall good producers.


----------



## Sundancers

I love my Dominique ... IMO they are the best. With that said get past the snide remarks and move on or the thread will get locked down!

It is up to you ...


----------



## woodsstalker

Ok - maybe somebody on this topic can help me. A few weeks ago I ordered some Dom's from a hatchery. My reasoning for selecting this breed were:1) I wanted a breed that still had the broody gene instilled 2) I wanted a good forager 3) brown eggs 4) I wanted a heritage breed.

Will I be disappointed with ordering from a hatchery?


----------



## Sundancers

woodsstalker said:


> Ok - maybe somebody on this topic can help me. A few weeks ago I ordered some Dom's from a hatchery. My reasoning for selecting this breed were:1) I wanted a breed that still had the broody gene instilled 2) I wanted a good forager 3) brown eggs 4) I wanted a heritage breed.
> 
> Will I be disappointed with ordering from a hatchery?


My first Dominique were from a hatchery 20 odd years ago... they were great and I have some of the "grandkids" today from that first batch.

My birds give me food for the table and that was what I was looking for. (If you are looking for a "show bird" ... I have no clue. (sorry)


----------



## woodsstalker

Nope. No show critters on my homestead. All serve the sole purpose of providing food for me on my table.

Hopefully the birds I have ordered will still have the brooder gene


----------



## BuffaloGal

Whether your birds go broody depends partly on their genetics but also (mostly, imho) on how they are raised. Out of my current flock of Dominique hens and pullets, I have 12 either setting eggs or trying real hard to sneak off and hide with a clutch. That's roughly 25%, but then, my birds are not kept in cages, or even the coop/pen style set up. Instead, they're are allowed traditional free range, which means that unless I have them specifically confined for a brief period in a breeding pen to produce purebred hatching eggs, they are "loose" 24/7/365. Gives them plenty of opportunity to think that is is a fine place to raise kids.


----------



## woodsstalker

I intend to allow my birds free range over the entire 16 acres. After they get beyond the chick stage I will confine them to the coop for a couple of weeks to allow them a chance to get to know home, then release them into a run for a couple of weeks. Each evening I will feed them cracked corn and get them used to my homing call. After this I will leave a gate open for them to come and go at will, each evening calling them home.

We have a number of predators so I expect to loose a couple of birds before they meet up with Mr. Remington. But, after I get these birds established I hope to extend the flock, perhaps with a few ducks and, maybe, other breeds of chickens. Certainly a few hogs and, definitely, a couple of milk goats.

But with the chickens: I wanted a bred with the broody gene for the same reason I plant only heirloom seeds in my garden.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

One of the things I strive for with my birds is to ensure that while I can show them if I want (not doing so at present), they still retain their highly productive qualities. Broodiness, the ability to raise chicks well, foraging effectively, all those can be kept in a line of birds that show well too.

And because this is a thread about Doms, I thought I'd toss in this great image, from a vintage photo dated 1915, which I bought several years ago, and which I use now for greeting cards. I just love this kid!


----------



## Sundancers

BuffaloGal said:


> Whether your birds go broody depends partly on their genetics but also (mostly, imho) on how they are raised. Out of my current flock of Dominique hens and pullets, I have 12 either setting eggs or trying real hard to sneak off and hide with a clutch. That's roughly 25%, but then, my birds are not kept in cages, or even the coop/pen style set up. Instead, they're are allowed traditional free range, which means that unless I have them specifically confined for a brief period in a breeding pen to produce purebred hatching eggs, they are "loose" 24/7/365. Gives them plenty of opportunity to think that is is a fine place to raise kids.


I guess we will have to agree to disagree on the genetics.  (And also on free range) I went with the Dominique chickens because of the strong mother instinct ... I can always count on a few things in the spring. My game hen will be the first to go into the "time~out" box (Large wire dog crate) for going broody and right behind her will be my Dominique.

It is also great that you can free range 24/7/365 but that is not an option for many of us. The number of wild critters in my area that like chicken dinners is unreal. So mine free range only when we are out to watch over them. (But that has not changed the fact that they will still go broody.)


----------



## BuffaloGal

With a few notable exceptions (basically pets), all of my Dominiques could be considered show stock, yet they produce well and will definitely raise a clutch because over the years as that's what I've selected for. Pretty is as pretty does as they say. If anything, I would imagine a hatchery Dom might be less likely to go broody, as hatcheries are selecting against that trait all the time, but even a rescued commercial battery cage layer can go broody if she's given the chance, which is why I think that environment is just as, if not more important as genetics. This year, my first broody was one of the solid black Dominique crossbreeds I've been playing around with, and the second was an old Leghorn that I call Granny, who hatches a clutch every year without fail. After that, it's been Dom, Dom, Dom, but I noticed the Buckeyes decided they didn't want to wait any longer for me to set up a breeding pen and one is trailing a pair of chicks this morning. 

And you don't have to remind me how fortunate I am that I can turn my birds loose, but then, that's a big part of why we bought this farm.  As far as predators, yes, I loose a few now and then to unnatural causes, mostly domestic dogs. I have a pair of Pyr/Anatolian that will not tolerate a Coyote, Fox, Raccoon, or Bobcat under any circumstances, though for some reason they seem to think opossums are as harmless as the squirrels and cottontails, so I have to trap those myself. I also have a small wire haired terrier who I nicknamed the Verminator for his dedication to the destruction of rats and skunks. (but again, he won't go after Opossum, i don't know what's up with that) We also have a resident flock of crows who make it their mission in life to drive away hawks and owls, though they don't mind turkey vultures and the tiny prairie falcons. Good fences and growing plants that chickens can hide in and under in case of emergency helps too.

Woodsstalker, if you don't have one already and you're going to free range, I would advise you to invest now in a LGD. And don't let someone sell you a cutsey-pootsey puppy by telling you "the parents work". They very well might, but that's no guarantee the puppy is going to, or that it's going to accept ducks just because it ignores chickens. Ideally, you want one that has been raised with whatever type of livestock or poultry you're planning to have, even if it might be several months to a year before you get them. Spend a little extra money and get a spayed or neutered proven adult, one that will not wander half the county looking for romance twice a year, that will instead devote itself to safeguarding your property. Life is just easier with the right help.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

I second the LGD comment. My Anatolian is worth his weight in gold. I don't know what I'll do when he passes, the idea of training a replacement makes me tired.


----------



## Sundancers

BuffaloGal said:


> And you don't have to remind me how fortunate I am that I can turn my birds loose, but then, that's a big part of why we bought this farm.  As far as predators, yes, I loose a few now and then to unnatural causes, mostly domestic dogs. I have a pair of Pyr/Anatolian that will not tolerate a Coyote, Fox, Raccoon, or Bobcat under any circumstances, though for some reason they seem to think opossums are as harmless as the squirrels and cottontails, so I have to trap those myself.


Odd that your Pyr/Anatolian will not tolerate a coyote but you post that your losses are from domestic dogs.  So is that to say they tolerate other dogs???

I guess we also differ as to chickens lost to wild critters/dogs ... You 
are alright with a few lost, while I'm not. (sorry)

Best of luck ...


----------



## Sundancers

BuckeyeChickens said:


> Hey Chicken Forum gang, I'm looking for a nice line of old fashioned Dom's to add to my little chicken operation! Not interested in ANYTHING from a hatchery but if you know someone with some experience breeding them please let me know. THANKS!


Sorry Jeff ...

Looks like your thread went this way and then that way...

So in a hope to get it back on track ...

How is your little chicken operation going?


----------



## BuffaloGal

Sundancers said:


> Odd that your Pyr/Anatolian will not tolerate a coyote but you post that your losses are from domestic dogs.  So is that to say they tolerate other dogs???
> 
> .


What's odd about it? Other than their baffling habit of ignoring opossum, my LGDs don't tolerate anything. Still, most of my losses have come from dogs rather than wild animals. Around here, when a Coyote has a "near miss" and is chased off by a dog, they tend to stay away, preferring an easier meal. OTOH, a domestic dog can be attacked and rolled and when it gets up will run off from one pasture, wait a day and try to get in another, even coming through the gate to the front yard. When you have 150+ birds, they are going to manage to pick off a couple if they're around long enough. No mystery there.


----------



## Sundancers

BuffaloGal said:


> What's odd about it? Other than their baffling habit of ignoring opossum, my LGDs don't tolerate anything. Still, most of my losses have come from dogs rather than wild animals. Around here, when a Coyote has a "near miss" and is chased off by a dog, they tend to stay away, preferring an easier meal. OTOH, a domestic dog can be attacked and rolled and when it gets up will run off from one pasture, wait a day and try to get in another, even coming through the gate to the front yard. When you have 150+ birds, they are going to manage to pick off a couple if they're around long enough. No mystery there.


Now can we get back on topic?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Sundancers said:


> Sorry Jeff ...
> 
> Looks like your thread went this way and then that way...
> 
> So in a hope to get it back on track ...
> 
> How is your little chicken operation going?


Sundancers, my Buckeyes, Doms, Black Australorps, Dark Cornish, American Games and Dark Brahma's are ALL doing wonderful....Thanks for asking!!!


----------

